# Poling a skiff



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

So, I'm really close to buying a skiff but have one question. I've never poled a skiff before and I wondering how hard is it to pick up. I've only fished with guides and they make it look so easy. Is it?


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

IF YOU WANT TO GO RIGHT PUT THE POLL IN THE WATER ON THE RIGHT SIDE AND IF YOU WANT TO GO LEFT PUT IT ON THE LEFT.WHEN YOU PULL ON THE POLL USE YOUR BODY WEIGHT INSTEAD OF ARM POWER.THEN YOU STAKE OFF PUT THE POLL AT A SLANTED ANGLE SO THAT THE TRIANGLE END IS ABOUT CHEST HI AND YOU WILL NEVER BRAKE THE POLL.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

christem said:


> I wondering how hard is it to pick up.


that all depends on what kind of boat you're trying to push around.


----------



## Devilray (Jun 26, 2006)

*Poling 101*

Here's a little article http://www.fish4fun.com/flats_boat.htm


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Here you go. Poling a skiff is like any other athletic skill. Sure its easy... to do it poorly. Your poling ability will improve with time on the poling platform. Expect to pole around in circles and fight with the wind for a while. Its part of the learning curve. If you pay attention to what you are doing and how your boat reacts you will be ahead of the game. So, once you can pole in a straight line with a quartering wind you will want to learn to stop the boat, angle it propperly for the angler, comunicate with your angler, realize that poling with the wind is not always the best option etc... That being said. I hope you love your boat and have a great time fishing from it. Having a friend catch a fish while you are poling is very rewarding. Remember that if you own a poling skiff, you will probably spend a majority of the time on the poling platform, poling for your friends. If you are lucky, you will find a friend that knows how to pole. Just curious, what kind of boat are you looking at. Contrary to the opinions of many, there are a number of very capable and nice poling skiffs on the market.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

dude, you're crazy. don't buy a skiff...keep fishing with guides so you can actually fish.

the best thing about owning a skiff if being a free guide to all your knucklehead friends who can't pole.

if you buy a skiff, get used to being at the back of the boat.




***edit, scratch that, that best thing about owning a skiff is cleaning it up at the end of the day after you've been a free guide to all your knucklehead friends who can't pole (and don't offer to kick in for gas).


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Ish said:


> dude, you're crazy. don't buy a skiff...keep fishing with guides so you can actually fish.
> 
> the best thing about owning a skiff if being a free guide to all your knucklehead friends who can't pole.
> 
> ...


True that!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll second the question or comment about the type of boat you will pole. Some boats are basically "controlled down wind driters", which means basically anything over 18 feet unless it's also quite skinny and light. It's pretty easy to get the hang of poling them because you're really just making small adjustments to the drift.

The true poling skiffs are typically about 17' long and 6 feet wide with a silent hull (Maverick, Hell's Bay, Mitzi, East Cape Canoe, Beavertail, small Rangers, etc). What's really cool about them is that you can pole upwind. At first I thought this was nuts; why would anybody want to do this? Then you find out that you can shut the boat down on the outside of the flat and pole up onto it so you have completely unbothered fish ahead of you. You can also pole up into creeks and other areas that you just can't get to on a bigger "down wind" boat.

Poling skiffs do take some more practice, though, because they are more tender or tippy. Also, when you're going up wind or quartering into the wind, it takes more precise directional control to keep on line and to keep from working too hard. A long and light pole such as a 21' Stiffy Hybrid is a virtual necessity when trying to work up wind.

As for technique, I haven't looked at the link mentioned above, but the Mitzi site always had a good link on it. Not sure if it's still there since Mitzi changed ownership. One simple rule is try to make minor corrections to stay on course rather than severe swings. That's easier said then done, but most beginners make big pushes to the side while looking backwards. Then they go to far and then throw too much effort in the opposite direction and soon they're doing donuts or wandering around like drunk sailors. As much as possible, keep the pole plants behind the boat near the motor and then "walk" hand over hand to the end of the pole to make smooth progress. Replant, maybe a bit off to the side if some correction is needed, and keep the boat moving smoothly. Pretty soon you'll be doing it by feel and spending much more time looking ahead for fish, and then it gets really fun.

As for spending time on the back of the boat instead of the front, there's definitely some truth to that. However, I've had just as much fun getting my family and friends into sight fishing, and now most of them are pretty handy at the back of the boat too.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bruce J said:


> ......One simple rule is try to make minor corrections to stay on course rather than severe swings. That's easier said then done, but most beginners make big pushes to the side while looking backwards. Then they go to far and then throw too much effort in the opposite direction and soon they're doing donuts or wandering around like drunk sailors. As much as possible, keep the pole plants behind the boat near the motor and then "walk" hand over hand to the end of the pole to make smooth progress. Replant, maybe a bit off to the side if some correction is needed, and keep the boat moving smoothly. Pretty soon you'll be doing it by feel and spending much more time looking ahead for fish, and then it gets really fun.


I'm still pretty bad at poling my boat, but I have gotten better by doing just what Bruce J described.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

My fishing partner is getting ready to sell his beaver tail. A Hell's Bay Gladeskiff became available at a very good price. Give me a pm if interested in the beaver tail:

-side console
-trolling motor
-Stiffy push pole
-front casting platform
-rear poling platform
-60 HP E-tec
-Bob's jack plate.

The boat will run in 4" and pole in 6".


----------

